# Want to pull the FF trigger but on what? Help!!!!!



## tiger82 (Aug 20, 2012)

new 5D2 - $1900, used 1Ds3 - $2500, new 5D3 - $3200

IF want to have a full frame body now rather than wait for what Canon may announce later, what are the merits of the 3 above? I can compare the specs directly but I'd appreciate this group's vast experience to provide insight beyond specs.

Thanks


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 20, 2012)

1Ds3: Unusable above ISO 800ish. Superb ISO 50-200. Not a low-light camera and old tech.
5D2: Great range, poor AF system. Good IQ up through ISO 6400.
5D3: Superior of the 3, great AF system, auto ISO in manual mode, in cam Multi-exposre, in-cam HDR, etc.

I've owned all 3. The 1Ds3 was really superb at low ISO but that fell apart really fast. I never bothered to shoot above ISO 800. It's also old technology, with Digic 3 processors. You can spot-meter thru active AF and is a superior landscape and well-lit scenery/portrait camera. It is NOT better than the 5D3 though, even in these conditions.

The 5D2 was great IQ-wise, but not as good as the 1Ds3 ISO 100-400. Beyond 400, the 5D2 looked much better, and was usuable at high ISO values. Very poor AF system, and only has 9 points.

The 5D3 is the clear winner. It has an advanced AF system and you can do auto ISO in manual mode. The noise performance is a bit better than the 5D2. Also has the newest technology. You can use the 5D3 in ANY condition, whereas the above 2 would have to be more specific.

You need to decide what features you need. I wouldn't recommend the 1Ds3 however, because there is better tech available now.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 20, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> new 5D2 - $1900, used 1Ds3 - $2500, new 5D3 - $3200
> 
> IF want to have a full frame body now rather than wait for what Canon may announce later, what are the merits of the 3 above? I can compare the specs directly but I'd appreciate this group's vast experience to provide insight beyond specs.
> 
> Thanks



You forgot 1D X ;D

I have both 5D II + 5D III. The reasons I got 5D III: SUPER AF system, decent frame rate, and of course low light shooting. PLUS MUCH MORE............


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 20, 2012)

1Dx is nice but I'm not quite there yet with income. I think 5D3 is the direction I'm leaning. I found this seller on eBay. It looks like he breaks up the 5D3/24-105 kits and sells separately. <$3100? Usually, if it looks too good to be true, it isn't. It looks like he's sold quite a few.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-NEW-/150811558362?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item231d11c1da

Thanks


----------



## preppyak (Aug 20, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> 1Dx is nice but I'm not quite there yet with income. I think 5D3 is the direction I'm leaning. I found this seller on eBay. It looks like he breaks up the 5D3/24-105 kits and sells separately. <$3100? Usually, if it looks too good to be true, it isn't. It looks like he's sold quite a few.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-NEW-/150811558362?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item231d11c1da
> 
> Thanks


Canon has a specific list of retailers that are "authorized", meaning that you get the warranty for a full year. I know GetItDigital is not one of those, and many of the Ebay sellers are not either. For a $3000 item, not getting a warranty would be unacceptable to me. The list is at the bottom of this page: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/standard_display/where-to-buy-pro

There are a few that are tricky (ASavings on Ebay is actually Focus Camera, which is authorized, for example), but for the most part if you don't see them on the list, the "warranty" they offer is dependent on them actually backing the product, not Canon.

It also appears that Ebay has authorized resellers pointed out, as they do in this listing in the top right corner: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-BODY-Digital-SLR-Camera-Canon-5260B002-NEW-/170846708911?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item27c741e4af


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 20, 2012)

Buy a 5DII and spend the rest of your "budget" on glass!


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess the best way to resolve this in my head is to use my CPS eval loans: 5D2 first, then 5D3. Then I can see if the wow factor is worth the extra $1500


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 20, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> I guess the best way to resolve this in my head is to use my CPS eval loans: 5D2 first, then 5D3. Then I can see if the wow factor is worth the extra $1500



Good choice. But really to be down to earth, the advanced features of the 5D3 just plainly make it easier to use. It's just that. It's easier to use, especially in less than ideal situations, than either the 1Ds3 or 5D2. But do check them out, that's a smart idea.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 20, 2012)

Cheaper than renting and CPS loans is probably the only way I'll shoot a 1Dx in the next couple of years.


----------



## 7enderbender (Aug 20, 2012)

The good thing is that you really can't go wrong either way. It depends mostly on budget and application.

I have the 5DII and I'm quite happy wiht it. I recently tried out the Mark III and it is indeed very very nice and they made all the right improvements. But the again: not nice enough to go sell my camera to upgrade to it. The Mark III I personally still find to expensive. The 5DII on the other hand is such a good value right now that I've been contemplating getting a second body for that money while it is still around.

The 1DsIII would be my top choice but I don't buy used digital camera bodies - especially not pro cameras that likely have seen a lot of abuse. And manufacturer support cycles for camera gear seems to become shorter and shorter, so you may end up with a nice paperweight in only a few years.

But again, these are my personal choices since I could usually care less about super-duper AF perfomance and high frame rates or even high ISO for that matter. Same with video. Never ever used it.


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, my shooting style has changed from a need for fps and reach to a need for IQ and res. 
Wait for mystery body? 5D2/3? Selling my 7D and 10-22 can fund a 5D2 but a 3 is a credit card purchase, I try to keep those to a minimum and stay within budget! If a new body would help with income it would be more realistic but I'm just not selling that much right now. I guess I'm a hobbyist+, uberhobbyist? Semipro? 
Well whatever I am I have appreciated the 7D's 'advanced' AF system and would consider a Mk2 a step down.


----------



## LostArk (Aug 20, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> I'm in the same boat, my shooting style has changed from a need for fps and reach to a need for IQ and res.
> Wait for mystery body? 5D2/3? Selling my 7D and 10-22 can fund a 5D2 but a 3 is a credit card purchase, I try to keep those to a minimum and stay within budget! If a new body would help with income it would be more realistic but I'm just not selling that much right now. I guess I'm a hobbyist+, uberhobbyist? Semipro?
> Well whatever I am I have appreciated the 7D's 'advanced' AF system and would consider a Mk2 a step down.



100% of all my best images have come from owning my 5D2 + 24 1.4 over the course of the past month, even after having used a 7D for the previous 7 months. The AF isn't as horrific as people make it out to be. The question you have to ask yourself is, "how many shots will I miss due to only being able to track with the center AF point?" If that number is acceptable to you, 5D2 all the way. Whenever I find myself lusting for a 5D3, I honestly ask myself if any particular shot would be _impossible_ with a 5D2. I haven't thought of a situation like that yet. And I doubt such situations even exist. It just becomes a question of "how much easier would a ______ make the shot?"


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 20, 2012)

In my situation, I will have to sell my current backup, a 50D with 14,500 actuations, so the new FF will have to be my backup to my 7D for sports and primary for everything else. Is a 5D3 better suited for this role than a 5D2?


----------



## LostArk (Aug 20, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> In my situation, I will have to sell my current backup, a 50D with 14,500 actuations, so the new FF will have to be my backup to my 7D for sports and primary for everything else. Is a 5D3 better suited for this role than a 5D2?



7D + 5D2 + Glass > 5D3


----------



## distant.star (Aug 20, 2012)

.
I have no idea where the "trigger" is, but the gunsight is obvious.

You clearly want a 5D3. Stop pissing around about it!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2012)

They are all winners, get the one that suits your needs. 
I returned my 5D MK III because I was unable to use the AF points in low light. It makes no sense to have good AF if you cannot see the AF points. The much larger points on the 7D can be viewed in low light, but those tiny specks on the 5D Mark 3 were too difficult for me to see.
Otherwise, its worth $3,000 no more.
I repurchased a 5D MK II which I use up to ISO 6400. AF is excellent, fast, and accurate for the center point, which is all I use.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 21, 2012)

LostArk said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > In my situation, I will have to sell my current backup, a 50D with 14,500 actuations, so the new FF will have to be my backup to my 7D for sports and primary for everything else. Is a 5D3 better suited for this role than a 5D2?
> ...



5D3 + Glass > 5D2 + 7D + Glass


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 21, 2012)

Been setting aside money for a 5D2 for 2 years now and I finally got to $2200 and now I have to consider shelling out the extra $1300 for a 5D3. I thought getting to this point would be a no-brainer but I have to weigh what I need vs what I want by considering what I can use. Hence my dilemna. Anyone who has $ (but not enough) burning a hole in their pockets will probably understand. Not an easy decision, that's for sure.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay, I'm on the edge looking hard at this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170856832935?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 Any opinions or experience with this seller?


----------



## EOBeav (Aug 21, 2012)

The AF on the 5D2 is NOT inferior. It's just not as good as the 5D3. There's a difference. Get the 5D2 before Canon pulls it in favor of this rumored "entry level" full frame body. It's going to be a Rebel with a big sensor, IMO. The 5D3 is not worth the extra $1500, also IMO.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't know why everyone just defends the camera they own? I've owned the 5D Mark II, the 1Ds Mark III, the 7D, and own the 5D Mark III. The 5D Mark III beats the crap out of the 5D2 and 7D combined. It has way better AF than the 5D2, and has way better ISO performance than the 7D. It also can do auto ISO in manual mode. It has many more features. It's better than the two combined. If you can only take ONE shot at a time, and have a camera that's better than two cameras combined, how is this not the best choice?

If you are going for FF value, at a GREAT price and great IQ, then 5D Mark II's IQ is absolutely tremendous. I knew a lot of pros who didn't buy a 1Ds Mark III because of the superior ISO performance of the 5D Mark II. If you don't need the latest AF technology, it is a great camera. 

If you want everything in one camera, I'd consider the 5D Mark III #2 on Canon's current camera list, behind the 1DX. If you don't need that and/or are worried about price, get the 5D Mark II.

I cannot recommend the 1Ds Mark III. Unless you only shoot ISO 50-400, outside, it's not going to be a good deal and you'll likely be disappointed. The only advantage is AF point spot metering. However, the files are pretty unusable above ISO 800. It was a great camera in its time, but has been outdated by technology.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Decision made, it will be a 5D2 w/BG*

Decision made. I'm going with a 5D2 with a Canon battery grip (I have BGs on my 50D and 7D so I'm used to the feel) and use the $1500 toward new glass or a higher MP FF Canon should one become available in the future. I like the idea of a Digic 5+ instead of a Digic 4 but my goal is to get started in the FF world. The 5D2 is the least expensive way to get a new camera and get into FF. I get a new body every 3 years and who knows what happens then? Thanks, everyone!


----------



## CowGummy (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Decision made, it will be a 5D2 w/BG*



tiger82 said:


> Decision made. I'm going with a 5D2 with a Canon battery grip (I have BGs on my 50D and 7D so I'm used to the feel) and use the $1500 toward new glass or a higher MP FF Canon should one become available in the future. I like the idea of a Digic 5+ instead of a Digic 4 but my goal is to get started in the FF world. The 5D2 is the least expensive way to get a new camera and get into FF. I get a new body every 3 years and who knows what happens then? Thanks, everyone!



Congrats! I think you made a great choice here. The 5DII is a fantastic camera and the AF issue is honestly blown out of all proportions. That centre point on that body is bang on in my opinion. And getting more glass with the rest of your budget will go a long way.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Decision made, it will be a 5D2 w/BG*



tiger82 said:


> Decision made. I'm going with a 5D2 with a Canon battery grip (I have BGs on my 50D and 7D so I'm used to the feel) and use the $1500 toward new glass or a higher MP FF Canon should one become available in the future. I like the idea of a Digic 5+ instead of a Digic 4 but my goal is to get started in the FF world. The 5D2 is the least expensive way to get a new camera and get into FF. I get a new body every 3 years and who knows what happens then? Thanks, everyone!



Best of luck with shootting AI servo


----------



## sb (Aug 21, 2012)

Makes sense to me. I just bought a second Mk2 as a replacement for my backup 7D (which I can't stand anymore). Mk3 didn't tempt me for a second. As far as bang-for-the-buck goes, Mk2 is king. And there is nothing wrong with AF by the way, the camera is amazing. Enjoy your toy!


----------



## picturesbyme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Decision made, it will be a 5D2 w/BG*



Dylan777 said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > Decision made. I'm going with a 5D2 with a Canon battery grip
> ...



Most of these were in AI Servo and several in AI Focus. (5D2+200mm f/2.8L at f/2.8 or f/4)
http://atlanticpicture.com/p446494716/h3e43d0b0#h3e43d0b0
The guys were flying around and from the 530some photos 470some were sharp where I wanted it to be. (Keep in mind I shot at 2.8 to 4.) I just started to upload so there will be more and some I might remove at the end but I'm happy with the keeper ratio.

While I'm not "amazed" by the 5D2's AF it is not as bad as some wants to show.
Obviously for the pros like most people here it's not good enough as their income depends on it. In that case I would have gotten something better too - will write it off from taxes anyway-, however as many pointed out the 5D2 is still a great FF camera in every aspect for everyone else who cares about IQ, doesn't shoot high speed sports and/or willing to learn and use the camera with its "limits". 

I think you picked the right combination in your case. Not because I have a 5D2 too, but because I believe the eye-lens-body-software order. 

One thing that many people forget is that cameras ARE TOOLS. Like pen, typewriter, computer was/is for writers. 
Should make your work easier but not designed to DO ALL your work. (That will be the NS-1x.) Once you LEARN to use that tool it will help you to create great photos. I'm still learning mine. Hopefully one day I will have amazing shots like the ones here with 2-3 5D3s and 1Dxs.

If you have a min check this page: http://fotozz.hu/ (might need to translate) It's an awesome site and if you click around you can see the cameras the people used to create the photos... some are from the "stone age", yet there are amazing work there... stuff I can only dream to create with my advanced gear... 

All the best, A.


----------



## EOBeav (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Decision made, it will be a 5D2 w/BG*



tiger82 said:


> Decision made. I'm going with a 5D2 with a Canon battery grip (I have BGs on my 50D and 7D so I'm used to the feel) and use the $1500 toward new glass or a higher MP FF Canon should one become available in the future. I like the idea of a Digic 5+ instead of a Digic 4 but my goal is to get started in the FF world. The 5D2 is the least expensive way to get a new camera and get into FF. I get a new body every 3 years and who knows what happens then? Thanks, everyone!



Congratulations on your new addition to the family.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 23, 2012)

After making the decision, I spent some time looking for the best price for a 5D2 from a Canon authorized dealer. I found $1980 from Adorama. I was about to order, then I got an e-mail from Canon that they have 20 refurbs in stock with 90 day warranties for $1759. When I called back, I asked if they still had a loyalty program since I still have a broken Powershot from many years ago. They are offering 10% off so the price is now $1583. I asked if CPS would still check the camera for free while under the shorter warranty and was told they would. I later confirmed this with CPS. So for $1583, I will have a decent FF camera and now have almost $2000 toward the next upgrade 3 years from now or new glass. I just have to remember to bring it in for my under warranty CPS check 90 days from today. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## kennephoto (Aug 24, 2012)

You gave canon a broken powershot and they gave you almost 200 bucks off of a refurb? Wow that's awesome! Guess I need to do some research on the canon loyalty program!


----------



## luoto (Aug 24, 2012)

(This thread finally got me to register after a lot of lurking) 

It seems that there is not much "Loyalty" from Canon UK/Europe. Always these good deals for the U.S. but for the rest...?

Even Canon CPS for EU doesn't seem so comprehensive compared to the U.S. offering.


----------



## mathino (Aug 24, 2012)

luoto said:


> (This thread finally got me to register after a lot of lurking)
> 
> It seems that there is not much "Loyalty" from Canon UK/Europe. Always these good deals for the U.S. but for the rest...?
> 
> Even Canon CPS for EU doesn't seem so comprehensive compared to the U.S. offering.



Yes, its true - no good deals for EU citizens and also much more expensive gear (due to taxes and minimal wages).

Ive also read about this "loyalty program" that only broken cameras bought in US are eligible (they can check it via SN).

Its a shame that we dont have such treatment here in Europe...


----------



## Menace (Aug 24, 2012)

Well done. Go out, shoot and have fun ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 24, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> new 5D2 - $1900, used 1Ds3 - $2500, new 5D3 - $3200
> 
> IF want to have a full frame body now rather than wait for what Canon may announce later, what are the merits of the 3 above? I can compare the specs directly but I'd appreciate this group's vast experience to provide insight beyond specs.
> 
> Thanks



Well, If you want good AF, Full Frame Body for cheap, You can Look into a 1DS2.

If you just want to dip into FF Stills, I can vouch the 5Dc is still a fantastic camera.

I skipped the MK2 series as it wasn't enough of an upgrade from the 5Dc to justify its purchase.

I bought the MK3 for 3099 on Evil Bay, as my 5Dc was dying and wanted better AF.

Quite a few canon FF cameras to choose from.


----------



## skitron (Aug 25, 2012)

I think the faster glass you have the less you'll "dis-like" the 5D2 AF system. At least that is how it worked out for me. The AF isn't anything to get excited about but the center point is better than the center point on my 50D. Plus the outer points work reasonably well for some things using f1.4 lenses, but less and less using f2.8 and slower lenses when marginal light.


----------

